
Elon Musk Ahead of Pace for $1.6B Tesla Motors Payday - antr
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-18/elon-musk-ahead-of-pace-for-1-6-billion-tesla-motors-payday
======
touristtam
That's great and all, but if he could push the battery technology forward, it
would not only benefit his car company, but as well all the other industries
that are relying heavily on batteries. I mean 200 miles range (last quote I
heard) is nice. I however doubt the premium asked for this will warrant a
purchase for most buyers in the market for new car (regardless of power
source), specially in places where Tesla has no fast charging facilities and
the other car manufacturers are still lagging behind in the infrastructures.

~~~
manicdee
Nissan already knows what they have to do to catch up: simply provide proper
temperature management formtheir batteries to extend battery life.

The next advances that Tesla is pursuing will be tested in a few years, at
which point they will be two steps ahead of the rest of the market.

